# Is something physically wrong with her?



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

My little girl, Sammi turned 1 year on April 13. She has been perfectly potty trained since she was 15 wks. Lately she will not go outside. The times that she has been out in her yard, I have had to pick her up and make her go out and even then she runs back and sits on the back steps. She used to love to be out. She has had several accidents and has even regressed in her obedience training. She used to do fine on long stays but now freaks out if I get too far out. We practiced for CGC a couple of months ago and she did great with supervised separation. We tried it again last week and she barks like crazy if I am gone longer than 10 seconds. Could something be physically wrong with her?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would get her thoroughly checked out by your vet. Blood work, urine, etc.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sammi's Mama said:


> My little girl, Sammi turned 1 year on April 13. She has been perfectly potty trained since she was 15 wks. Lately she will not go outside. The times that she has been out in her yard, I have had to pick her up and make her go out and even then she runs back and sits on the back steps. She used to love to be out. She has had several accidents and has even regressed in her obedience training. She used to do fine on long stays but now freaks out if I get too far out. We practiced for CGC a couple of months ago and she did great with supervised separation. We tried it again last week and she barks like crazy if I am gone longer than 10 seconds. Could something be physically wrong with her?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree with Angela, that's is not a bad idea to rule out some physical problem. However, it's not at all uncommon for puppies to go through periods of regression in their training. In fact, a straight linear progression would be the exception rather than the rule.

Take a step back, reinforce the behaviors that you want. In terms of potty training, confine and supervise more carefully, while praising (A LOT!!!) for getting it right. With the separation from the handler, take it back to where she can be successful. If that means that you can walk 6 feet away before she gets anxious, click that, return and treat. A dog can only do what they can do AT THAT MOMENT. We always need to meet them where they are. She'll come around again!!!


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

I have been shortening my distance but no matter what position I put her in she goes into a down then starts off by doing a little belly crawl towards me. She also acts a little unsure around other dogs which may have something to so with my brother's Yorkie jumping on her one day (not a normal dog putting her in her place but actually attacking her and scaring her). She never had a problem with other dogs before that. I had a different trainer last week and she told me even if she will do a command at home her comfort level will be different in other locations and I would need to adjust. I am going to take her and get her checked out just in case. This morning she pottied on a rug while looking directly at me! I just feel so bad for her because she was so happy go lucky and now seems scared of the outside. There are no other dogs next to my fence so I can't figure out where it is coming from.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Perhaps something scarred your puppy. I know after a bad thunderstorm Django won't go outside to pee. I have to hoax him out with treats and he's 9 1/2. I also sometimes have to take him out a different door to pee just to break the fear cycle. Check with the vet for sure.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep full vet check, and if you can't find out what\s wrong , you might want to have a trainer observe her.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Vet check first if that's all good then it sounds to me like something scared her pretty bad outside. I would go outside with her every time until she feels safe again.


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

UPDATE:Sammi went to the vet today and has an early UTI and spiros(sp?) in her poop. They gave her 2 antibiotics. Glad I took her in and caught it early!!! Worried a little about the bacteria because this is the 3rd time! I promise she is kept clean. I can't figure out why it keeps coming back!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Several of my cats, and I believe Timmy too when he was younger, had to take several rounds of antibiotics to settle things down. Some bugs are just really resistant to drugs. I'm glad you caught things early. What do you mean by the 3rd time, do you mean rounds of antibiotics? There are tons of different antibiotics and sometimes you just need to find the right one before it works and some are very specialized.


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

They treat with metro??? Basically generic Flagyl which I hate! They gave Clavomax for the UTI.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

